# Cleaning fish mount



## mrctfd

Whats the best way to clean my fish mount? Its mostly just dusty. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## wingnut8525

i just use a damp paper towel


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich

That would be my reply as well. Use cation cleaning delicate fins

BEFORE you try a household cleaner, test clean a small spot on the BACK side of the mount to be sure it does NOT adversely affect the clear coat.

Mitch


----------



## huntingmaniac45

I have a fish mount that has been in my house for a few years. I was a smoker and was painting the room, when i took the fish down it was nasty to say the least. Is there any kind of cleaner I can use gently on it? I cant test the back because the back side is not painted, if I happen to mess it up it can be repainted right? It seems like there is some sticky ooz by the fin area, Im not sure what that is, but I noticed that some of the paint came of a little spot where I touched, so Im kinda scared to clean it and ruin it. Thanks


----------



## duxdog

huntingmaniac45 said:


> I have a fish mount that has been in my house for a few years. I was a smoker and was painting the room, when i took the fish down it was nasty to say the least. Is there any kind of cleaner I can use gently on it? I cant test the back because the back side is not painted, if I happen to mess it up it can be repainted right? It seems like there is some sticky ooz by the fin area, Im not sure what that is, but I noticed that some of the paint came of a little spot where I touched, so Im kinda scared to clean it and ruin it. Thanks


 
-It can be repainted yes.
-The sticky ooze is most likely oil from the fish not being properly cleaned/prepared especially around the fin junctions when mounted.
-Try a small spot where it isn't very visible with a mild cleaner diluted( maybe dishsoap and water) at first.


----------



## huntingmaniac45

Thank you. Will give it a try.


----------



## Reel_Screamer86

My taxi says use dilluted windex for the hard stuff, then use a furniture polish(pledge)etc.. And my mounts look like i just brought them home..And some are almost 10yrs old..


----------

